
Sift migrated petabyte scale HBase from AWS to Bigtable with zero downtime - noodlesoup
https://engineering.sift.com/gcp-data-mig-1/
======
park_94110
More information on the database migration here:
[https://engineering.sift.com/gcp-data-
mig-3/](https://engineering.sift.com/gcp-data-mig-3/)

